# Skinny...



## Sniv

Hola, me preguntaba si alguien me podría decir cuál es el significado de la palabra: *Skinny*. 

Muchas gracias,
Sniv


----------



## Artrella

Sniv said:
			
		

> Hola, me preguntaba si alguien me podría decir cuál es el significado de la palabra: *Skinny*.
> 
> Muchas gracias,
> Sniv




Very thin.  Bye Sniv    Art


----------



## Artrella

You should eat more, you're much too skinny.


Here you've got an example. Art


----------



## Sniv

Muchas gracias Art, tanto por la definisión como por el ejemplo 
Sniv


----------



## Artrella

Sniv said:
			
		

> Muchas gracias Art, tanto por la definisión como por el ejemplo
> Sniv




Check this mistake, Sniv!  I'm sure it was a typo!


----------



## Edwin

Sniv said:
			
		

> Hola, me preguntaba si alguien me podría decir cuál es el significado de la palabra: *Skinny*.
> 
> Muchas gracias,
> Sniv



flaco/a

--Edwin


----------



## cuchuflete

Sniv said:
			
		

> Hola, me preguntaba si alguien me podría decir cuál es el significado de la palabra: *Skinny*.
> 
> Muchas gracias,
> Sniv



Hola Sniv,

Según las circunstancias y la intención, puedes decir

flaco/a
esbelta/o ---las mujeres lo prefieren así
famélico

Un saludo gordo,
Cuchu



The closer the bones, the sweeter the meat. --refrán del suroeste de los eeuu, con dos sentidos.


----------



## Artrella

The closer the bones, the sweeter the meat. --refrán del suroeste de los eeuu, con dos sentidos.[/QUOTE]


Cómo con dos sentidos?


----------



## cuchuflete

Artrella said:
			
		

> The closer the bones, the sweeter the meat. --refrán del suroeste de los eeuu, con dos sentidos.




Cómo con dos sentidos? [/QUOTE]

Te doy una pista:  el primero se refiere a la carne de res.

C.


----------



## Artrella

cuchufléte said:
			
		

> Cómo con dos sentidos?



Te doy una pista:  la primera se refiere a la carne de res.

C.[/QUOTE]
Seguí con las pistas porque hoy no es mi día! why sweeter? A


----------



## Carlos

y el segundo a q se refiere? a las mujeres?


----------



## Artrella

Carlos said:
			
		

> y el segundo a q se refiere? a las mujeres?




Carlos, ya somos dos!!!  Do you think MrC would reveal the mystery? Maybe we have to look it up in some dictionary...    Art


----------



## dantonalado

cuchufléte said:
			
		

> Cómo con dos sentidos?



Te doy una pista:  el primero se refiere a la carne de res.

C.[/QUOTE]
Hola Cu,
           Tal vez se puede traducir como: mas cerca del hueso mejor es la carne? y en ese caso perhaps  el refrán se refiere a la carne humana, o sea que en el SO de EU las prefieren flacas?


----------



## Artrella

dantonalado said:
			
		

> Te doy una pista:  el primero se refiere a la carne de res.
> 
> C.


Hola Cu,
           Tal vez se puede traducir como: mas cerca del hueso mejor es la carne? y en ese caso perhaps  el refrán se refiere a la carne humana, o sea que en el SO de EU las prefieren flacas?[/QUOTE]


*MrC,* already we are three who want to know about your saying!!! How many of us do you need to tell us the truth, only the truth and nothing but the truth?????? (is it correct, just in case....  )


----------



## Carlos

pues yo prefiero ese saying q dice: 'Mas vale que sobre que no que falte'


----------



## Edwin

Carlos said:
			
		

> y el segundo a q se refiere? a las mujeres?



That's right! Here are the first two verses of a song that explains it.
For the other verses see, for example:

http://lyricsplayground.com/alpha/songs/t/theclosertothebone.shtml




THE CLOSER TO THE BONE
(Louis Jones)

Louis Prima - 1958
Also recorded by: Sam Butera & The Wildest


Closest to the bone
Sweeter is the meat
Last slice of Virginia ham
Is the best that you can eat
Don't talk about my baby
She's slender but she's sweet
Closest to the bone
And sweeter is the meat

Now she'd make a good thermometer
If  she drank a glass of wine
She's built just like a garter snake
She climbs up like a vine
My friends tell me I'm a fool
To love a girl like that
Here's the reason I like 'em slim
Instead of big and fat


----------



## lercarafridi

Sniv said:
			
		

> Hola, me preguntaba si alguien me podría decir cuál es el significado de la palabra: *Skinny*.
> 
> Muchas gracias,
> Sniv



Skinny: it is an adjective coming from the noun skin (piel, pellejo). There is nothing between the skin and the bone. It has a slight pejorative meaning applied to a extremely thin person: He was an old skinny retired. *Era un jubilado viejo y flaco. *


----------



## Artrella

Edwin said:
			
		

> That's right! Here are the first two verses of a song that explains it.
> For the other verses see, for example:
> 
> http://lyricsplayground.com/alpha/songs/t/theclosertothebone.shtml
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE CLOSER TO THE BONE
> (Louis Jones)
> 
> Louis Prima - 1958
> Also recorded by: Sam Butera & The Wildest
> 
> 
> 
> Gracias Edwin, era una canción!!! Buenísimo!!! ARt
> Closest to the bone
> Sweeter is the meat
> Last slice of Virginia ham
> Is the best that you can eat
> Don't talk about my baby
> She's slender but she's sweet
> Closest to the bone
> And sweeter is the meat
> 
> Now she'd make a good thermometer
> If  she drank a glass of wine
> She's built just like a garter snake
> She climbs up like a vine
> My friends tell me I'm a fool
> To love a girl like that
> Here's the reason I like 'em slim
> Instead of big and fat




Thanks Edwin for your research!! It was a song, not a saying!!! Now I understand what Cuchufléte said... Buenísimo!!!!!   Art


----------



## Lluna1977

I've got a question about the word skinny:  don't british people say skinny for the milk as well, like: A skinny hot chocolate, please?
I mean when the milk is with no cream
Could anyone tell me if i'm right!!

Thanks


----------



## belén

Lluna, en ese caso es skimmed milk, suena parecido a skinny pero no...
Saludos
Belén


----------



## Artrella

belen said:
			
		

> Lluna, en ese caso es skimmed milk, suena parecido a skinny pero no...
> Saludos
> Belén




*Belén, está re buena la frase de Quino! *   Y en el caso de la leche, vos le sacás the skin a la leche y te queda skimmed.  Am I right????

Bye Gente! Art


----------



## Edwin

Artrella said:
			
		

> Thanks Edwin for your research!! It was a song, not a saying!!!



Bueno, creo que no, Artrella.  Es un dicho. Estoy seguro que mucha gente lo dice sin saber la canción.  No sé cual de los dos vino primero, la canción o el dicho. 

Edwin


----------



## Artrella

Edwin said:
			
		

> Bueno, creo que no, Artrella.  Es un dicho. Estoy seguro que mucha gente lo dice sin saber la canción.  No sé cual de los dos vino primero, la canción o el dicho.
> 
> Edwin




Esperaremos a que alguien nos lo diga... De todos modos la canción es linda!
Saludos, Art


----------



## Edwin

Artrella said:
			
		

> *Belén, está re buena la frase de Quino! *   Y en el caso de la leche, vos le sacás the skin a la leche y te queda skimmed.  Am I right????
> 
> Bye Gente! Art



That's a good theory, but skin and skim so far as I know not related etymologically --as least according to the Online Etymology Dictionary:

skin 
    c.1200, "animal hide" (usually dressed and tanned), from O.N. skinn "animal hide," from P.Gmc. *skintha- (cf. O.H.G. scinten, Ger. schinden "to flay, skin;" Ger. dial. schind "skin of a fruit," Flem. schinde "bark"), from PIE *sken- "cut off" (cf. Bret. scant "scale of a fish," Ir. scainim "I tear, I burst"), from base *sek- "cut." Replaced native hide; the modern technical distinction between the two words is based on the size of the animal. Meaning "epidermis of a living animal or person" is attested from 1340; extended to fruits, vegetables, etc. 1398.

skim 
    c.1420 (skimmer, the utensil, is attested from c.1392), "to clear (a liquid) from matter floating on the surface," from O.Fr. escumer "remove scum," from escume (Fr. écume) "scum," from a Gmc. source (cf. O.H.G. scum "scum," Ger. Schaum; see scum). Hence, skim milk (1596), from which the cream has been skimmed. Meaning "to glance over carelessly" (in ref. to printed matter) first recorded 1799; that of "to move over lightly and rapidly" is from 1697. Skimmer, the N.Amer. shore bird (1785), so called from its method of feeding.


----------



## Artrella

Edwin said:
			
		

> That's a good theory, but skin and skim so far as I know not related etymologically --as least according to the Online Etymology Dictionary:
> 
> skin
> c.1200, "animal hide" (usually dressed and tanned), from O.N. skinn "animal hide," from P.Gmc. *skintha- (cf. O.H.G. scinten, Ger. schinden "to flay, skin;" Ger. dial. schind "skin of a fruit," Flem. schinde "bark"), from PIE *sken- "cut off" (cf. Bret. scant "scale of a fish," Ir. scainim "I tear, I burst"), from base *sek- "cut." Replaced native hide; the modern technical distinction between the two words is based on the size of the animal. Meaning "epidermis of a living animal or person" is attested from 1340; extended to fruits, vegetables, etc. 1398.
> 
> skim
> c.1420 (skimmer, the utensil, is attested from c.1392), "to clear (a liquid) from matter floating on the surface," from O.Fr. escumer "remove scum," from escume (Fr. écume) "scum," from a Gmc. source (cf. O.H.G. scum "scum," Ger. Schaum; see scum). Hence, skim milk (1596), from which the cream has been skimmed. Meaning "to glance over carelessly" (in ref. to printed matter) first recorded 1799; that of "to move over lightly and rapidly" is from 1697. Skimmer, the N.Amer. shore bird (1785), so called from its method of feeding.






Hey! Edwin have a look at this definition from Cambridge.
*Skin is also a thin solid surface which forms on some liquids, such as paint, when they are left in the air, or others, such as heated milk, when they are left to cool.*
skim (REMOVE)   /skIm/ verb [T]  -mm-
to remove (something solid) from the surface of a liquid
Skim the cream carefully from the milk.


Tomorrow!!!! Art


----------



## jacinta

When I make pudding with real milk, I always remove the skin before we eat it because there are some people in my family who don't like it.  So, after the milk is scalded, it will form a skin when cooled.  

But, the skin of the milk has nothing to do with "skimmed milk".


----------



## Artrella

jacinta said:
			
		

> When I make pudding with real milk, I always remove the skin before we eat it because there are some people in my family who don't like it.  So, after the milk is scalded, it will form a skin when cooled.
> 
> But, the skin of the milk has nothing to do with "skimmed milk".




JACINTA, the skimmed milk sería leche descremada?


----------



## Edwin

Artrella said:
			
		

> Hey! Edwin have a look at this definition from Cambridge.
> *Skin is also a thin solid surface which forms on some liquids, such as paint, when they are left in the air, or others, such as heated milk, when they are left to cool.*
> skim (REMOVE)   /skIm/ verb [T]  -mm-
> to remove (something solid) from the surface of a liquid
> Skim the cream carefully from the milk.



To expand a little on jacinta's post:

The "skin on heated milk'' has nothing much to do with the process of making skim milk from whole milk.  If you have ever seen cream rise to the top of the milk (as I did in my youth --hace muchos años--before all milk was homogenized) you will agree that the cream does not form a skin. The cream is a few inches thick.  A trip to a dairy farm will surely clarify this matter. 

Cheers,

Edwin

PS Art, you know there is a famous book written about you by the computer scientist Donald Knuth: "The Art of Computer Programming".


----------



## Artrella

Edwin said:
			
		

> To expand a little on jacinta's post:
> 
> The "skin on heated milk'' has nothing much to do with the process of making skim milk from whole milk.  If you have ever seen cream rise to the top of the milk (as I did in my youth --hace muchos años--before all milk was homogenized) you will agree that the cream does not form a skin. The cream is a few inches thick.  A trip to a dairy farm will surely clarify this matter.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Edwin
> 
> PS Art, you know there is a famous book written about you by the computer scientist Donald Knuth: "The Art of Computer Programming".




Evening Edwin!!!  Have you seen my post which is placed above yours???  Go look at it, and then tell me!!! Art


----------



## Edwin

Artrella said:
			
		

> Evening Edwin!!!  Have you seen my post which is placed above yours???  Go look at it, and then tell me!!! Art





			
				Artrella said:
			
		

> JACINTA, the skimmed milk sería leche descremada?



Artrella, Wenas noches!  Sí, eso me parece correcto --sequn wordreference.com:

descremado,-a adjetivo skimmed

Cheers,

Edwin


----------



## jacinta

Artrella said:
			
		

> JACINTA, the skimmed milk sería leche descremada?



Hola Art;  sí, leche descremada es skimmed milk que no uso nunca.  Tiene un sabor muy desagradable.  Echo half n half en mi café por la mañana.


----------



## burt81356

Como traducirían "the skinny" en la siguiente frase?:
I want to know the skinny on your love life...


----------



## Faith

¡Hola!
¿Qué tal "Quiero saber las flaquezas/los puntos flacos/débiles de tu vida amorosa"?


----------



## Artrella

burt81356 said:
			
		

> Como traducirían "the skinny" en la siguiente frase?:
> I want to know the skinny on your love life...




*Quiero saber las intimidades/secretos de tu vida amorosa*  


noun (*the skinny)* US confidential information on a particular person or topic: _the inside skinny is that he didn't know the deal was in the works._


----------



## burt81356

noun (*the skinny)* US confidential information on a particular person or topic: _the inside skinny is that he didn't know the deal was in the works._[/QUOTE]

Me gusta!
De donde sacaste la cita? o ¿es de tu enciclopedia mental?


----------



## Artrella

burt81356 said:
			
		

> noun (*the skinny)* US confidential information on a particular person or topic: _the inside skinny is that he didn't know the deal was in the works._





> Me gusta!
> De donde sacaste la cita? o ¿es de tu enciclopedia mental?



*Diccionario OXFORD*... mi media neurona no puede con esto!! HA HA HA


----------



## supercrom

También se puede decir *flacuchento*... al menos es un poco más acorde con el sentido.
Si quieres que suene más mordaz, se puede decir, acá en el Perú, "gato seco", "perfil de hoja", "muerto fresco", etc.


----------



## M-WeNDy

Lo que sí que he visto yo, creo que es en el Costa (una cafetería) y no sé si en Starbuck's, es que tienen al menos un producto (un muffin) al que denominan *skinny*, pero como una estrategia de marketing, supongo! Creo que se llama Skinny Peach, y tiene menos calorías. Quizá te refirieras a eso.
Un saludo!


----------

